# Best Mane/Tail Contest



## MLShunterjumper

Please submit only your own photos, up to three photos per class please.
Classes:
-Best mane braiding
-Best tail braiding
-Best mane (General)
-Best tail (General)
-Best forelock
-Messiest mane/tail

Contest ends Oct. 20.


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Let me be the first to participate 
I forget what some of the categories are, and I don't remember which these pics fall under sorry, so I'll leave a comment below this one to let you know...


----------



## Nokotaheaven

ok the first is Best mane braiding.
Second is Best forelock.
Third is Messiest mane/tail.
And the fourth is the best mane.
the palomino is Cody, and the pony is Frosty


----------



## WyomingRallyRacer

*my entry*

ok so i really don't have much with my horses hair done up because I don't have a camera so the links are to my dads flickr.
Best braided mane:
All sizes | Netted Mane | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Messiest Mane:
All sizes | Rally | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

and just cause shes cute 
Best Tail:


----------



## BarrelBunny

Best Mane (general)


----------



## AshsStorm

Hmm... I think I'll enter Stormy in this for Best Mane. My first contest.. Yay!


----------



## BarrelBunny

Ooh! I have another one! :lol:
Best mane braiding:


----------



## WesternTale

Best mane in general:










Best tail in general:


----------



## ArabainLover

Best Forelock:
Cinco De Mayo Arabian/Friesian
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=113177&stc=1&d=1348547524

Best Tail Braid:
Kharioki Arabian
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=113178&stc=1&d=1348547723

Best Tail (Natural):
Flame Dancerr Arabian/Saddlebred
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=113183&stc=1&d=1348548976

Best Mane Braid:
Kharioki Arabian
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=113184&stc=1&d=1348549130


----------



## Horses4Healing

Here are mine:

Best Mane: HR Sha Kitt aka Kitt










Best Tail: HR Najha aka Dreamer










Best Braided Tail: Triple To A Tia aka Tia










Best Forelock: Triple To A Tia aka Tia


----------



## Roperchick

Best Forelock- Charlie









Best Forelock- Theirons Smoothnwide aka Josie (it was down to her nose..then my dad chopped it off >_<)









Best Mane- Charlie









Best Mane/Forelock- Josie









and finally Best Tail- Charlie


----------



## QHriderKE

Best Braiding: Foxy









Best Tail: Squiggy


----------



## Kyro

Messiest mane class, please .. *cough* this happened after the competiton, when the braid was removed :lol:


----------



## Crescent

crescent- best tail (overall)








best mane


----------



## Tatiana Jade

Best mane/best forelock

My QH Luna


----------



## Reno Bay

Best Tail


----------



## Boo Walker

This is my husbands Belgian all dolled up


----------



## Standardbred

Best tail:


----------



## equinluvr

I submit this one for best mane


----------



## kailiejaykiss

*~India Maria~*
_--BEST MANE BRAIDING & BEST TAIL--_​


----------



## Failbhe

Best mane - 

Messiest mane - 
I'm always trying to TAME my minis manes, if I'd known there was a contest involved I should have let them stay wild! :wink:


----------



## Britt

Best mane braiding - Dakota (pasture braids, lol)









Best mane braiding - Jaxxon (pasture braids, XD)









Best tail - Dakota (****!)


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Here is my Tennessee Walker's mane, tail, and forelock. 

The top one goes in the Best Tail (general) class. The second and third ones go into the Best Mane (general) class. The fourth and fifth ones are for the Best Forelock class. Sixth one goes into the Best Mane Braiding class, and the last one is for the Messiest Mane Class. Whew! That is a lot of pictures.

EDIT: Darn, my pics didn't show up. I'll put them in a separate post!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Ok, here they are. They are in the same order.


----------



## annabana27

Here is mine 
-Best tail braiding








-Best tail (General)


----------



## Horses4Healing

Any news on the results?


----------



## MLShunterjumper

Results coming ASAP!!!


----------



## MLShunterjumper

Sorry about the delay in results...I have been busy with school and an upcoming horse show and I'm also having trouble picking winners for this contest, all the photos are so good  Results will come tomorrow hopefully, if not then on the weekend because I have a horse show the next few days.


----------



## MLShunterjumper

*Results are in!!!*

Here are the results! Sorry if your name isn't on here, it means that your picture didn't show up or your link didn't work:-(

BEST MANE BRAIDING: 
1. Arabainlover 2. BarreBunny
3. HorseCrazyTeen
4. QHloverKE
5.Nokotaheaven 
6. kailiejaykiss 
7. Boo Walker
8. Britt 

BEST TAIL BRAIDING:
1. Horses4Healing
2. Annabana27

BEST MANE (GENERAL):
1. HorseCrazyTeen
2. Tatiana Jade
3. AshsStorm
4. Failbhe
5. BarrelBunny
6. Roperchick
7. Crescent
8. Equinlvr
9. WesternTale
10. Horses4Healing
11. Nokotaheaven

BEST TAIL (GENERAL):
1. Reno Bay
2. Annabana27
3. Standardbred
4. Kailiejaykiss
5. Horses4Healing
6. Roperchick
7. WesternTale
8. Britt
9. QHriderKE
10. Crescent
11. HorseCrazyTeen
12. WyomingRallyRacer

BEST FORELOCK:
1. Horses4Healing
2. Tatiana Jade
3. HorseCrazyTeen
4. Roperchick
5. Nokotaheaven

MESSIEST MANE/TAIL:
1. Nokotaheaven
2. Failbhe
3. Kyro

Good job everyone!!


----------



## Reno Bay

Oh my. Congratulations everyone. And thank you MLS. I love that boy. The farm's Andalusians have the prettiest amazing tails O____O


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Lol thank you for the contest


----------

